# has anyone got their rabbits microchipped?



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

im getting my 4 microchipped tomorrow as maisie escaped 2 weeks ago from the run. luckily we caught her but it gave me a worry that if it was to ever happen again and we didnt catch her if she was found no one would know she was mine, and it would break my heart to lose her and then someone else owning her without me knowing.


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

I'm not sure if anyone would think to check a rabbit for a microchip? But if it's not expensive than its worthwhile anyway.

Do you know how she escaped? 

Your bunnies are beautiful


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

EllesBelles said:


> I'm not sure if anyone would think to check a rabbit for a microchip? But if it's not expensive than its worthwhile anyway.
> 
> Do you know how she escaped?
> 
> Your bunnies are beautiful


yer they do otherwise they wouldnt do they  plus they have to when rehoming as thats the only way to see if they were owned and they have to do it to be safe otherwise i think i could sue if they sold on my rabbit.

she decided to dig out of the run, she is a quick digger so you can look away for 2 seconds and she is out.

thank you


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

none of my rabbits are microchipped, not many people, shelters, or vets actually regularly check for chips in rabbits YET

the best way to make sure your buns are safe is to rabbit proof your run! dig out under where the run sits, put a layer of welded wire mesh down, and then returf over the top, pop the run back on over and no one can escape

rememer, if the rabbits can get out, predators can get in! so you need to make sure it is safe!!

my runs all have the mesh stapled to the bottom, then they have had the mesh turfed over, means my runs are no longer mobile, but as my rabbits have 24/7 accses this is essential


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

Nope, mine aren't chipped, vets don't routinely check for a chip, also they can and do move/ work their way out so personally I think it is better to make sure there is there is no way to escape 



> yer they do otherwise they wouldnt do they plus they have to when rehoming as thats the only way to see if they were owned and they have to do it to be safe otherwise i think i could sue if they sold on my rabbit.


Please don't kid yourself mate, they have been chipping horses for years and years but vets still don't routinely scan for a chip, and no you can't sue them if they sold on your rabbit.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> none of my rabbits are microchipped, not many people, shelters, or vets actually regularly check for chips in rabbits YET
> 
> *the best way to make sure your buns are safe is to rabbit proof your run! dig out under where the run sits, put a layer of welded wire mesh down, and then returf over the top, pop the run back on over and no one can escape
> 
> ...


ive ordered a new better run, as the one i have it ment to be rabbit proof but isnt, i contacted zooplus and they were like well its after 14 days so not our problem. so ive ordered a new better one. and they will also soon have their shed and *fingers crossed* rabbit proofed garden. step dad is unwell so hasnt been able to help me do it yet


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Nope, mine aren't chipped, vets don't routinely check for a chip, also they can and do move/ work their way out so personally I think it is better to make sure there is there is no way to escape
> 
> Please don't kid yourself mate, they have been chipping horses for years and years but vets still don't routinely scan for a chip, and no you can't sue them if they sold on your rabbit.


am doing both just to be safe 

i was being a bit dramatic with the work sue, i wouldnt be happy.

if they were to of rehomed them and you could prove it was yours would they have to give them back to you?


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

Logan's microchipped. I know a lot of places wouldn't think to scan a rabbit like they do a cat or dog but it would be great if they did. I fostered (and kept) him from a rescue and they only home buns when are neutered, fully vaccinated and chipped. I haven't had my girls done though.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I've considered it, but never got it done.
I've found a couple of bunnies and asked the rescue to scan for a chip for me 

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> if they were to of rehomed them and you could prove it was yours would they have to give them back to you?


They don't have to no, so long as they kept them for 7 days before rehoming them.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> They don't have to no, so long as they kept them for 7 days before rehoming them.


If they find a chip they have to contact you and then wait 7 days and if you don't claim then it will be theirs. Well that's what it's like with cats.

Plus in 7 days I would of contacted every single rescue in the uk in that time ha


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

HoneyFern said:


> Logan's microchipped. I know a lot of places wouldn't think to scan a rabbit like they do a cat or dog but it would be great if they did. I fostered (and kept) him from a rescue and they only home buns when are neutered, fully vaccinated and chipped. I haven't had my girls done though.





hazyreality said:


> I've considered it, but never got it done.
> I've found a couple of bunnies and asked the rescue to scan for a chip for me
> 
> *Heidi*


I want to do it as a back up just to be safe. Like with my cats they are chipped and have collars with tags on.


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> If they find a chip they have to contact you and then wait 7 days and if you don't claim then it will be theirs. Well that's what it's like with cats.
> 
> Plus in 7 days I would of contacted every single rescue in the uk in that time ha


Actually, with any animal that's microchipped they have to call you as soon as possible, if they can't get hold of the owner then they have to write to them and give them 28 days to respond before the animal is put up for rehoming. Rehoming is a last resort though because this should only happen if the chip details were not kept up to date. I've traced owners who haven't updated the microchips by speaking to the place that implanted them and/or going to the property and speaking to neighbours.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

HoneyFern said:


> Actually, with any animal that's microchipped they have to call you as soon as possible, if they can't get hold of the owner then they have to write to them and give them 28 days to respond before the animal is put up for rehoming. Rehoming is a last resort though because this should only happen if the chip details were not kept up to date. I've traced owners who haven't updated the microchips by speaking to the place that implanted them and/or going to the property and speaking to neighbours.


Thank you, you put my mind to rest


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2012)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> If they find a chip they have to contact you and then wait 7 days and if you don't claim then it will be theirs. Well that's what it's like with cats.
> 
> Plus in 7 days I would of contacted every single rescue in the uk in that time ha


Yes that is the way they are supposed to work, but it relies on people actually bothering to scan in the first place 



HoneyFern said:


> Actually, with any animal that's microchipped they have to call you as soon as possible, if they can't get hold of the owner then they have to write to them and give them 28 days to respond before the animal is put up for rehoming. Rehoming is a last resort though because this should only happen if the chip details were not kept up to date. I've traced owners who haven't updated the microchips by speaking to the place that implanted them and/or going to the property and speaking to neighbours.


Yet again yes that is how it is supposed to work but in more cases than not it doesn't work that way, especially if the chip has moved so not as easy to scan.
I have had to fight to prove a horse was mine after he was stolen and the chip couldn't be found, in my experience chips fail more times than they help.

If people want to chip then that is fine by me but personally unless the animal is a cat or dog I would rather spend the money on securing the area so the animal can't escape  Especially with the possible link to cancer


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

I shall be doing both. They were microchipped today and as soon as the ground is dry and my step dad is better the shed will be up and garden will be fenced.


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Yet again yes that is how it is supposed to work but in more cases than not it doesn't work that way, especially if the chip has moved so not as easy to scan.


I help at a rescue centre and have never known it to work any other way :confused1: When using a scanner you're supposed to go over the whole body as sometimes the chips migrate so on anything smaller than a dog the chip should always be found.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

HoneyFern said:


> I help at a rescue centre and have never known it to work any other way :confused1: When using a scanner you're supposed to go over the whole body as sometimes the chips migrate so on anything smaller than a dog the chip should always be found.


it took 3 full body scans, on 3 separate vet visits, before we found a chip on moggy (cat) so no, chips most definitely do NOT always work

i would always recommend them in dogs and cats, but in a rabbit at the moment, they are just pointless in all honesty, as they can migrate they are linked to certain cancers, and hardly any one actually scans a rabbit for a chip

personal preference really, but personally i wouldnt chip a rabbit, and i wouldnt recommend it to any one else either


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2012)

HoneyFern said:


> I help at a rescue centre and have never known it to work any other way :confused1: When using a scanner you're supposed to go over the whole body as sometimes the chips migrate so on anything smaller than a dog the chip should always be found.


Not really chips can and do work their way out of the body too (seen it happen myself lol).



Lil Miss said:


> it took 3 full body scans, on 3 separate vet visits, before we found a chip on moggy (cat) so no, chips most definitely do NOT always work
> 
> i would always recommend them in dogs and cats, but in a rabbit at the moment, they are just pointless in all honesty, as they can migrate they are linked to certain cancers, and hardly any one actually scans a rabbit for a chip
> 
> personal preference really, but personally i wouldnt chip a rabbit, and i wouldnt recommend it to any one else either


I agree with this 

I have no problems with people chipping their pets but personally I wouldn't recommend it for rabbits


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I havent chipped my 2 as I make sure they cant get out


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Well they are done now and were as good as gold. And new temp run is on its way until the garden is rabbit proofed.


----------

